# School Fire Drills



## YFD797 (Oct 8, 2015)

Is there a specific distance in feet that kids should be from the school in a Fire Drill?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 8, 2015)

The code recognizes the public way or 50 feet. Schools need to identify areas for the children that will keep them a safe distance and out of the path from responding EMS vehicles. This should be based on the age of the students.

1027.5 Access to a public way.

The exit discharge shall provide a direct and unobstructed access to a public way.

Exception: Where access to a public way cannot be provided, a safe dispersal area shall be provided where all of the following are met:

1.	The area shall be of a size to accommodate at least 5 square feet (0.46 m2) for each person.

2.	The area shall be located on the same lot at least 50 feet (15 240 mm) away from the building requiring egress.

3.	The area shall be permanently maintained and identified as a safe dispersal area.

4.	The area shall be provided with a safe and unobstructed path of travel from the building.


----------



## JBI (Oct 8, 2015)

In NYS I believe State Education Department has additional requirements, but agree with mtlog. Also the Emergency Evacuation Plan should provide the information.


----------

